# ID my catfish please



## Renee1 (Apr 4, 2005)

I bought a catfish labelled "skunk fish"
I cannot find his pic anywhere on the internet 
He does not look like a cory catfish. He is much thinner. HIs body is a cream colour and he has a stripe going from the tip of his nose to his tail and then it goes all around his tail.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Sounds like a skunk botia to me.


----------



## Renee1 (Apr 4, 2005)

hey,
thanks so much flynngriff, thats exactly what it is!


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

No problem!


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

It might be a skunk corie. Look under Arcuatus. If it's a skunk cory...it'll have 2 lines running from the nose to the tail...across the back.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

It definatly sounds like a scunk loach from your description.


----------



## jamestrask (Aug 15, 2008)

it may be a skunk loach.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

a 3 year old thread does not need to be revived james...


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

I informed him of that haha


----------

